# Pinarello Paris SDG Limited



## OscarTheGreat (Apr 24, 2009)

Any thoughts or comments on these 'limited' Pinarello Paris SDG available in Australia?


----------



## OscarTheGreat (Apr 24, 2009)

Here's some info from the Australian distributors of Pinarello. 
http://www.bikeexchange.com.au/bike...ames/paris-sdg-frameset/geelong/vic/102119162


----------



## Gsascha (Aug 9, 2012)

I am also interested. The guy at the lbs said that it's the carbon from the fp quattro in the Paris shape ... So slightly lower grade carbon than the regular Paris. I think he said 46 instead of 50. It seems like a great deal... The finish on the frame looks amazing... And to be able to build up a bike to ultegra level for about $3500 ss pretty good value


----------



## OscarTheGreat (Apr 24, 2009)

From looking into it further it seems to be FP7 grade (46HM3k) and either Paris or FP7 mould.
The 'assymetry' doesnt appear obvious to me as the current Paris mould so thinking its FP7.
Still a good get and you could get the SDG (Shane DeGrandi - AUS distributor; I assume thats the initials meaning) removed and resprayed (chain stays) for a few hundred bucks also.


----------



## Gsascha (Aug 9, 2012)

Surely it must be the Paris mould otherwise it really shouldn't be advertised as a Paris at all....? 
Am deciding between building up the Paris or getting a super six 105, which would be about $2200. I already have some rs80 wheels that I will swap over from my caad 9. Any thoughts?


----------



## OscarTheGreat (Apr 24, 2009)

not sure it should be advertised as a Pinarello with 'some aussie bloke' initials on it.


----------



## Gsascha (Aug 9, 2012)

have decided to take the plunge...
black and white sdg frame with ultegra glossy grey groupset...
(sticking with shimano so that i can use the rs80 wheelset i already have).

should come in at about $AU3500 for the complete build (minus wheelset).

any tips from anyone re handlebars or other components?

i have already massively blown the budget, so dont tempt me with $500 carbon bottle cages
(and am spending more time changing nappies etc than actually riding at the moment, so the whole thing is a little hard to justify as is...)


----------



## mcaulidj (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,
I picked up the black and white frame last Friday.
Rides really well, I think it may be an old Paris mold. Interestingly the frame does not have a single Paris marking on it.
Also if you are worked about weight this might not be for you. Bike with same components as 2010 TCR is 800g heavier. Quoted frame weight of 1050 must be off.
Overall very happy as ride and handling way above previous bike..
Darren.


----------



## Richbee1966 (Sep 3, 2012)

OscarTheGreat said:


> not sure it should be advertised as a Pinarello with 'some aussie bloke' initials on it.


Successfully registered my frame number on the Pinarello site to confirm warranty, frame number confirmed as Paris SDG - seems they are genuine frames.


----------



## Gsascha (Aug 9, 2012)

Anyone want to post some pics while I wait for mine?


----------



## Gsascha (Aug 9, 2012)

After registering my frame on the pinarello website I received a confirmation email saying that the frame is '2007'. If it's really the 07 model then it's definitely been advertised deceptively, however well it rides. Mcaulidj, did you get the same confirmation from pinarello?


----------



## mcaulidj (Aug 29, 2012)

I could not even register mine online. Went back to my LBS who said they would do it for me as they have been having some issues with pinarello registrations in general.
I haven't followed up as I have been crook.
Will have to get onto them.
Still happy with the bike although I broke a rear spoke on my Dura Ace c24's and have been told by Shimano Aus that they do not have any and do not expect to get any more which has really annoyed me. Wheelset useless because of 1 broken spoke.


----------



## Richbee1966 (Sep 3, 2012)

This is the email confirmation I got from Pinarello when I registered mine for the 3 year warranty

FRAME DATA
Retail purchase date: 7 ago 2012
Sales receipt number: xxxxx
Model: PARIS SDG
year: 2012
Color: Black


----------



## Gsascha (Aug 9, 2012)

I got the same email except for the year, listed as 2007.a quick Google search revealed that the 07 Paris was made from the same 46hm3k carbon, which seems suspicious. Given that the manufacturers claim so many advancements every year, it's really not good enough if it is in fact the 07 model. I am waiting for a further response from the lbs.


----------



## Richbee1966 (Sep 3, 2012)

You'd be better off contacting the importers Di Grandi Cycle & Sport who are the Pinarello agents. Your LBS will only tell you what they've been told about the bike.
Also query the date with Pinarello directly, the 2007 Paris doesn't have the oversized fork crown and assymmetric styling that the current model has.


----------



## Helms (Oct 19, 2011)

The bike looks nothing like the 2007 Paris. It looks like the same mould as the 2011 model. According to the site, it has a 1 1/8" to 1 1/4" headset. In 2012 that changed to 1 1/8" to 1 1/2". It also lacks the internal cable routing of the newest version.


----------



## Gsascha (Aug 9, 2012)

After being told by the lbs that the Paris mould didn't change between 2007 and 2012, which is clearly wrong, I called the di grandi. The guy there said my confirmation email from pinarello is just a mistake...it is definitely not the 07 shape. While he didn't 100 percent confirm that it is the 2011 Paris mould, it is definitely asymmetrical and therefore must be either 2011 Paris or fp7...


I think I will follow up with pinarello, but more importantly, went for first ride yesterday...and it was magic!


----------



## OscarTheGreat (Apr 24, 2009)

Gsascha said:


> I got the same email except for the year, listed as 2007.a quick Google search revealed that the 07 Paris was made from the same 46hm3k carbon, which seems suspicious. Given that the manufacturers claim so many advancements every year, it's really not good enough if it is in fact the 07 model. I am waiting for a further response from the lbs.


I have an '08 Paris and its definitely not of that mould. It is the 2012 Paris shape made from 46HM3k which the 2008 Paris (and 2010 FP7) were made of. 2012 Paris are made from 50HM3k.


----------



## Gsascha (Aug 9, 2012)

I emailed pinarello and they sent me back the same warranty confirmation information with the year now listed as 2011 and not 2007! I think it's time for me to get over it and start enjoying the ride!


----------



## Helms (Oct 19, 2011)

Details aside, it sounds like you got a great price on a fantastic bike. Have fun!


----------



## fox81 (Jul 12, 2010)

bikeforce now have the 2012 prince on sale for 2.5k. is it worth an extra $500 for the later model and 50k vs 46k carbon weave.


----------



## Gsascha (Aug 9, 2012)

I think you mean the 2012 Paris, not prince. 
I am really loving my sdg and haven't ridden the Paris; however if you can stretch the budget, 
I would go for the newer Paris. I can't help but having lingering doubts about exactly what the sdg frame is. If it's just the difference between the 46k and 50k carbon, I wouldn't bother, but i would pay the extra for the newer model and the certainty of knowing exactly what you are getting


----------



## fox81 (Jul 12, 2010)

yes, youre right, Paris. looks like there is no longer a prince. didnt it originally sit between the paris and dogma?


----------

